# Should I change lesson barns?



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You're Riding a yearling? Something's not right, for sure.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you _*positive *_you ride the yearling? I have some high doubts about it. Walk/trot/canter are the basics to anything: whether it's dressage, jumping, or even trail riding. :wink:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

SarcasticMare said:


> I have been riding at this barn for 9 years. I can walk, trot, canter and go over 3 foot jumps. My riding teacher sold the horse I rode and is now putting me on horses to train for her for free! I have to pay to train her horse and it's frustrating me like crazy! She won't teach me anything new, and she told me I am ready to show but wont teach me anything besides walking, trotting and cantering around. I can't even practice jumping because the yearling I am riding cannot jump! I don't know what to do, I want to change barns, but I want to stay loyal to my riding teacher. I need opinions. Please answer nicely. My mom and I are frustrated, and everytime I try to talk to my teacher about this issue she blows it off by changing the subject! Help!


Yearling?

Riding different horses will make you a better and more rounded rider. HOWEVER - if you have a specific end goal and your instructor is not helping you reach it - yes switch.


----------



## SarcasticMare (Nov 20, 2011)

*About The Yearling*

Well I've been riding her since she was 2. I think its extremely abusive, she's too young. She just now turned 3... Like last month. And the riding teacher always yanks on her really bad. My goal is to go into the Three Day Eventing circuit. My riding teacher is extremely stubborn and I believe she's even abusive! I don't know what to do or say. I know walk/trot/canter are the basics. I've been doing those since I was 6. I'm not trying to sound conceded, but my teacher even said I've "perfected" the walk/trot/canter! And she says my balance is amazing, my seat, my leg position, everything. She told me my jumping is amazing, my seat, my leg position, my hand position... I believe she doesn't want to lose money from a student leaving to another barn. But she won't even talk to me about it! She changes the subject right when I say something about it. I think she's abusive! I am riding a 3 year old, isn't that the age the horse should be started at? 3 - 4? The horse is a Gray Appendix Quarter Horse, she just turned 3 last month and she's 15.2 hands high. Everytime I mount she grunts and pins her ears back, I'm only 130 and 5'8.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

It's perfectly ok to outgrow a barn and trainer. If after nine years you feel that you are no longer progressing, then perhaps you should start looking into other trainers. Also, to me, the fact that you think your trainer is abusive and obviously not listening to you, sounds like you've both lost respect for each other.


----------



## SarcasticMare (Nov 20, 2011)

*The Trainer*

I still respect her, its just she is very violent with her horses. The ranch is an amazing place the family that owns it is amazing, but the teacher is having financial issues. So I am starting to believe that she is trying to avoid discussing moving barns because she doesn't want to lose some income. I don't know to be honest, but I really am getting frustrated about how she acts! I have to go eat and go to a sewing class. I just need help. I don't know how to tell her I'm about to move barns... What should I say!?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SarcasticMare said:


> Well I've been riding her since she was 2. I think its extremely abusive, she's too young. She just now turned 3... Like last month. And the riding teacher always yanks on her really bad. My goal is to go into the Three Day Eventing circuit. My riding teacher is extremely stubborn and I believe she's even abusive! I don't know what to do or say. I know walk/trot/canter are the basics. I've been doing those since I was 6. I'm not trying to sound conceded, but my teacher even said I've "perfected" the walk/trot/canter! And she says my balance is amazing, my seat, my leg position, everything. She told me my jumping is amazing, my seat, my leg position, my hand position... I believe she doesn't want to lose money from a student leaving to another barn. But she won't even talk to me about it! She changes the subject right when I say something about it. I think she's abusive! I am riding a 3 year old, isn't that the age the horse should be started at? 3 - 4? The horse is a Gray Appendix Quarter Horse, she just turned 3 last month and she's 15.2 hands high. Everytime I mount she grunts and pins her ears back, I'm only 130 and 5'8.


 It is common tyo ride a qtr hs at 2. Not my choice but it is regulary done. So if you have been riding it for a year why is it now a problem? Your post is confusing as you state you have been riding it since it was 2 which was a year ago and you also state that you just started riding it and are unhappy.


----------



## hjequinetraining (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, alright so as a traininer, i dont think its bad starting a horse walk trot canter at the age of 2/3. i have a 3 year old now that is going wtc and started over 2 foot fences. she is doing fine. if the horse has just started grunting and pinning her ears it probly doesnt have to do with your weight but she is mad about being ridden or uncomfortable. numerous things, another explination could be "she is a mare" . NOW, because i have been in your position before im half and half. yes riding more horses is awesome, you develop a nack for being able to get on different horses and not be worried/uncomfortable. however, i had a coach that also did this to me and yes for the first few years it was good until i wanted to get eventing, so i bought my own horse, him and i did awesome i started eventing and still ocasionally rode a horse for her but not often. however, she wouldnt let me jump over 3 foot and i was wanting to move on. so i switched barns. i competed that horse up to 4 foot within a month a my new barn.

basically what i am saying is riding other hroses are good, but you have to reach for your goals too and if she isnt helping you get there then switch. a change isnt always a bad thing.


----------



## SarcasticMare (Nov 20, 2011)

**

Well I rode the yearling on and off, but that isn't the point. I want to know how to tell the riding teacher I am leaving in a way that wont upset her! I'm unhappy because I am not progressing whatsoever and haven't been for 1 year and a half! It's annoying. I pay 50 bucks a lesson, seriously, I don't know how to say it to her. Or how to bring up the subject... I want to know if I should leave the barn... My riding teacher isn't teaching me anything. And I am pretty much training a horse for her for free, I should be getting paid. What the heck...? I pay 50 bucks to ride a horse that I have to train myself. I think that's really stupid...


----------



## SarcasticMare (Nov 20, 2011)

hjequinetraining said:


> Hi, alright so as a traininer, i dont think its bad starting a horse walk trot canter at the age of 2/3. i have a 3 year old now that is going wtc and started over 2 foot fences. she is doing fine. if the horse has just started grunting and pinning her ears it probly doesnt have to do with your weight but she is mad about being ridden or uncomfortable. numerous things, another explination could be "she is a mare" . NOW, because i have been in your position before im half and half. yes riding more horses is awesome, you develop a nack for being able to get on different horses and not be worried/uncomfortable. however, i had a coach that also did this to me and yes for the first few years it was good until i wanted to get eventing, so i bought my own horse, him and i did awesome i started eventing and still ocasionally rode a horse for her but not often. however, she wouldnt let me jump over 3 foot and i was wanting to move on. so i switched barns. i competed that horse up to 4 foot within a month a my new barn.
> 
> basically what i am saying is riding other hroses are good, but you have to reach for your goals too and if she isnt helping you get there then switch. a change isnt always a bad thing.















Okay thank you! I agree completely one everything you say. And the horse always kicks out sideways during everything but a walk. She is always pinning her ears back, and the teacher PRAISES her after she does! She's like, "Dawhhh your so cute! Such a good girl!" I'm like what the heck!? I'm trying to reach my goal so by the time I graduate high school I'd be capable of showing and stuff.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

why do you have to say anything. Just do not book anymore lessons. If needed just say you are taking a break and go some place else.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

SarcasticMare said:


> Well I rode the yearling on and off, but that isn't the point. I want to know how to tell the riding teacher I am leaving in a way that wont upset her!


You should leave* the next moment* you were *suggested *to ride a _*yearling*_. And tell trainer right in face it's plain wrong. Not ride "on and off" and want to leave because 3 yo can't jump. 

And no, it's NOT a good idea to jump 3 yo. Even "just" 2 feet fences.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with kitten_val. Putting you on inexperienced horses isn't fair, especially if you have to PAY to train her horses. I was put on an off track standardbred who only paced. It only took me a couple of rides to tell that I wasn't on a horse or lesson group of my level. So I got the heck outta there! If you're not getting what you're paying for, then maybe it's time to move on, but if you're enjoying riding your trainers horses and don't mind paying to do so, then it's alright to stay. It's up to you.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

SarcasticMare said:


> ... I'm not trying to sound conceded, but my teacher even said I've "perfected" the walk/trot/canter! And she says my balance is amazing, my seat, my leg position, everything. She told me my jumping is amazing, my seat, my leg position, my hand position...


If an instructor told me that, it would be my last lesson with the instructor. Amazing riders who are perfect should give lessons, not take them.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

SarcasticMare said:


> My riding teacher isn't teaching me anything. And I am pretty much training a horse for her for free, I should be getting paid. What the heck...? I pay 50 bucks to ride a horse that I have to train myself. I think that's really stupid...


You ask us what to tell her - tell her what you just told us.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You say it to her the way you just said it. I can't understand why you have such loyalty to someone who took your money and had you training horses for her - and not helping you progress.

Basically you spent how much money for training her horses and not getting proper instructions for it in return? You are afraid of upsetting her?!! Heck, I would be the one that was upset! You basically got taken for a lot of money.


----------



## SarcasticMare (Nov 20, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thank you so much guys for your support. I will tell you what she says and all. But I have so far spent 3,550 dollars on lessons with her to train her horse. I had a job, I got around 300 bucks a pay check (remember I'm in high school) and got paid twice a week. I paid her my hard earned money and she scammed me practically. I called her today to talk about it. Here's the conversation below...

Me : Hey Ms.Chris, can we please talk about my progress in lessons?

Teacher : -coughs- No, why would I care?

Me : Well, I thought that we could discuss it... because I was thinking about changing barns...

Teacher : What the hell is your issue? Aren't you thankful for anything I do for you?

Me : Ms.Chris! I am thankful for what your doing for me...

Teacher : Obviously you aren't, your a selfish little bratt. Just because you ride like a professional doesn't mean your queen of the world!

Then she hung-up on me. I tried to call back 6 times, she ignored each one.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Run from this barn SM...run fast and far!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

she doesnt seem like a very nice teacher :\


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

......


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

In all honesty, why even talk with her about leaving. Just leave. YOu can call her, but you dont' have talk WITH her. Just say, "I have decided to move to another barn". If she asks why, then engage if you so choose. Otherwise, just tell you won't be in for the next lesson and find another barn.

If that trainer is abusive to the horses, and you participate by riding them when they are lame, or too young, or in the manner which is overly harsh as per her instructions, then YOU are being abusive, too. Is that what you want?


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I was going to say that she is taking advantage of you, and go into how I got in a situation where I was paying to get someone else's horse back into shape for them. But then I read the phone conversation. Does she normally talk to you like that? If I were you, I'd never set foot in her barn again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

twh said:


> I was going to say that she is taking advantage of you, and go into how I got in a situation where I was paying to get someone else's horse back into shape for them. But then I read the phone conversation. Does she normally talk to you like that? If I were you, I'd never set foot in her barn again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I have serious doubts that the situation is real.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

You think she's a troll, mls?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it run it's course.... So I'm closing it...


----------

